# Lady Gaga



## ashk36 (Nov 22, 2009)

I searched through here and was surprised I didn't find a thread devoted to Lady Gaga...so here it is dammit!! Alright, I understand some people might not like her, but I LOVE her. Let me just throw it out there that 90% of my cd collection is some form of metal/hardcore/scary noises...but since I've grown out of my "FUCK YOU I ONLY LISTEN TO METAL!!!" stage, I can accept, and openly admit, that I love Lady Gaga. It was a shock to me, too...I think what pushed me over the edge was seeing her performance on the MTV VMA's (was that it? the one where Kanye made an ass of himself? yeah...) where she performed "Paparazzi" and was bleeding out her chest and it was so creepy and amazing and unique. I got goosebumps. Then I saw her acoustic performances online of a couple songs...LOVE. Then I saw her on SNL...MORE LOVE!!! And since MTV doesn't PLAY MUSIC VIDEOS ANYMORE (they should REALLY change the name of their network, forrealz) I literally just now watched some of her actual music videos for "Poker Face," "LoveGame," and "Paparazzi." 

I love her. I think she's amazing. I think she has a great sense of humor and doesn't seem to take herself so seriously as some artists. And I love that she supports the gay community. She is so talented and entertaining. And also hot. So...here. Say nice things about her. Or bash her. Which ever you prefer.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 22, 2009)

I like her and her music but I don't love her.  I do really admire and appreciate that she does her own thing as far as fashion is concerned.  That is pretty cool.  

I also can't get the Bad Romance song out of my head!


----------



## locoboutcoco (Nov 22, 2009)

My absolute hero.. her music is so good, her voice is amazing and she has immpecable style.. i actually have a girl crush.. i dont think shes really pretty but she has a jaw dropping quality allright any guy i know loves her.

theres something so incredibly honest about her and she pushes the boat out. shes an old school entertainer who wants to excite and interest people. theres a real art to what she does, which is refreshing. 

and her music is awesome i cant help but dance when listening to her album.. even on a packed bus at 9am..

every other star is always complaining about the paparazzi or the comlpications of fame but gaga plays along with it not taking it too seriously she doesnt tweet what she has for breakfast (like everyone else!) and theres a mystery about her like she has another personality noone  knows about.. i like when people are famous for being amazingly talented, not having sex tapes.. i think gaga is on par with the likes of marilyn monroe, audrey hepburn or madonna.. iconic

so yeah, im with ya ashk36, shes an absolute legend and i cant wait to see her in concert in feburary!!!


----------



## chynegal (Nov 22, 2009)

i think that is what i love about her 2 is that she thinks outside of the box and dosent care what people think about her...her wardrobe is out there but at the same time is unique and i wish i could wear something like that


----------



## Iya (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting ashk36
I love her too, and I am a Rock'n Roll kinda gal; I started to appreciate her music more when I watched the video "Bad Romance", isn't it just awesome? She is very creative and artistic.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't watched the video for or even heard "Bad Romance" yet, but my boyfriend has been mumbling, "R-R-R-Rudy cat, R-R-Rudy cat" to the tune of "Poker Face" to our cat for the past hour. I'm sure he'd appreciate a new song getting stuck in his head. Haahh! Even he liked her performance on SNL.

ETA: Ok...just watched the video. Every time I watch one of her videos/performances, the first words out of my mouth are, "She's so fuckin weird. I love her." She does the crazy, weird, awkward things that I don't think any other mainstream artist would even attempt to do. I bet she and Mike Patton could make BEAUTIFUL music together!! That would be insane.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 23, 2009)

I love lady gaga! I love her sense of style and her music. I love her videos too, the outfits in bad romance video are crazy if you haven't yet watched it you must, even if you're not a fan just because the hair, fashion and makeup are so amazing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 23, 2009)

AMEN!

I joke about how my inner gay man has forced me to love Lady Gaga but there are so many reasons why I'm a Gaga fan.
I respect how devoted she is to her music. I love how she has created a public persona. She realizes the artistic aspect of performing. I don't think I've ever heard a Gaga song I didn't like. And she just seems like a smart person. If I was a pop singer, I'd be doing the same thing she's doing: being artsy, weird, fabulous, innovative, and fun!





















Also: People think she's a ugly and call her a butterface, but I actually think she's very cute.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think she's ugly. She's not the typical "Hollywood Pretty," but I think she's gorgeous. And really, with a presence like she has, how could you not find her at least a little bit attractive? 

But isn't it nice to see a pop star actually KNOW WHAT THE FUCK SHE'S TALKING ABOUT?? Musically, and otherwise. She may be pop, but she is still a musician, you know? I feel like that's rare.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 23, 2009)

i think she is super pretty. theres a scene in bad romance where she has barely any makeup on and she looks gorgeous! Im proud to say i bought the deluxe edition of fame monster today, haha.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ If I was a pop singer, I'd be doing the same thing she's doing: being artsy, weird, fabulous, innovative, and fun!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_ She may be pop, but she is still a musician, you know? I feel like that's rare._

 

Totally agree with the above. I have to be in a special mood to listen to pop, so I'm not a fan of the genre... but she is doing it the way I imagined it should be done.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2009)

i am not the biggest fan of her music, it is catchy just not my taste so much. but i do respect that she is her own person and an original performer.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with BEA2LS.

But I do think that she is pretty. Love the tattoos too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2009)

yea i would not argue that she is pretty.. it is always nice to see someone doing something creative and different.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 7, 2009)

I love her! I just love how daring and creative she is...I love people like that. No she's not your conventional 'beauty' but I personally find her very attractive hehe. 
I really admire what she does


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 7, 2009)

heyyyy our girl has taken over fuse tv. it's all gaga all day!!! i guess i can't complain about being home sick now. at least i have something entertaining to watch!


----------

